# Prince, yest I said Prince!~lol He has an ass kicking 3 woman band! AMAZING



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

These woman really know how to kick some ass playing there instruments![video]YMABC22tfwg[/video]


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

your link didnt work for me but I have seen Prince with his band just recently...

heres another girl band that kicks some serious ass...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17eSUnQ-_ek

enjoy

G.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Lola said:


> These woman really know how to kick some ass playing there instruments![video]YMABC22tfwg[/video]


Yeah, Third Eye Girl kicks some serious ass! There's been a few threads here about his Canadian guitarist Donna's gear. This is the "rockiest" band he's had yet.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my fav all-girl band, an acquired taste not shared by many here:

[video=youtube_share;YiQR0-lbSiY]http://youtu.be/YiQR0-lbSiY[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Lola. I think this is the video you wanted to post.

[video=youtube;YMABC22tfwg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YMABC22tfwg[/video]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Prince has generally had women in his band since the early days, whether Wendy & Lisa, Sheila E, Cindy Dulfer, or those in NPG (whose names I forget at the moment). This band is the most female he's had, though.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm digging that version of Let's Go Crazy.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Prince has generally had women in his band since the early days, whether Wendy & Lisa, Sheila E, Cindy Dulfer, or those in NPG (whose names I forget at the moment). This band is the most female he's had, though.


Yup, he's always had a knack for mixing solid music with sexy.
and he's beeen doing it for so long so well, that it doesn't seem gimmicky.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A friend who grew up in Minneapolis introduced me to his music around 1978. Been following him since. Must have about 10 albums of his. His current 'fro' is pretty much identical to his hair in 78. Rockin' dude but he should just give up trying to grow a moustache. After over 35 years of trying, it just ain't happening.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Super talented dude and always showcasing female talent.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> heres another girl band that kicks some serious ass...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17eSUnQ-_ek
> 
> enjoy
> ...


Could this be a wrong link? Not being a wise guy, but I didn't see any redeeming qualities anywhere in this video.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2014)

That Let's Go Crazy was superb. You know it's a great song when it transcends arrangements like that.

- - - Updated - - -



Scotty said:


> Could this be a wrong link? Not being a wise guy, but I didn't see any redeeming qualities anywhere in this video.


Was it his pink suit that soured it for you?

That's a great song. Even better with the non-radio friendly lyrics. 

He did it at Daryl's House too: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YU8jAlWECFk -- awesome.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

finally found the Prince on SNL recently...
its a strange format video but you do get the whole prince performance starting at the 27 minute mark..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73CNzFufyUY

lots of great talent all around...
G.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Prince has yanked all his YouTube videos and closed his Facebook and Twitter accounts.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

WCGill said:


> Prince has yanked all his YouTube videos and closed his Facebook and Twitter accounts.


He's notoriously tight fisted with his material. You never see anything he didn't personally authorize stay up for long.


----------

